# White G Shepherd / Husky Mix... Anyone?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

It is such a long story how this has come about, but I now own a 14 week old White Shepherd / Husky mix pup. His mom is the WGSD. I know her well and although I don't own her, she has lived with me at times - and does now. (Son owns her)

Just wondering if anyone here owns a mix of these breeds? So far (I've had him a month) he behaves more like his mother. Wondering what the Husky influence may end up to be... His physical appearance is almost duplicate of his mom, too, other than his snout is a bit shorter. Everything else the same.

Just wondering if anyone has this mix and any info you can offer. Thanks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a GSD/Husky mix, his name was Rogue. 

 

He was a very sweet boy but very stubborn. He had a "what's in it for me" kind of attitude. He was very smart but acted like he couldn't hear me when I would give him a command. :laugh: He had food and toy aggression. I couldn't trust him off leash. He was suprisingly laid back for being half Husky. He got along wonderfully with my 3 cats. He had issues with people, he growled and barred teeth at a couple of them. He was a cuddle bug. Unfortunitly I could not handle him and made the decision to rehome him, but I still think about him all the time.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

A husky trait is ............................ 100% ( THAT IS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!) undependable off leash. Bred to run and run and run and run some more !


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

What you may experience as a puppy is going to be nothing like what they are as an adult. Huskies are NOT easy dogs. I own a pure bred Husky and just yesterday my boyfriend came home for lunch and let them both outside within 30 seconds he bolted to the back where he had dug a secret hole shoved himself under the fence and went on a nice run. He is VERY well trained and is reliable off leash when he is wearing his shock collar. Every once and a while he wants to go pee on trees outside the yard and will Houdini himself out. He finally came back after about 20 minutes in the forest across the street and my boyfriend chasing/calling him. 

My suggestion is to start training early and NEVER stop. They are super smart and will think for themselves no matter how devoted you THINK they are to you. Hopefully the GSD trait is in there to counteract some of the stubbornness and will to run. But it does not just go away because they are part GSD. It's there and they can really never be 100% trusted. 

Good luck....lets so some photos!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My girl Bunny is a GSD/Husky mix and boy was she ever a challenge as a pup. Typical to Huskies, she loves to run and if we unleashed her when she was younger she would literally become a small dot on the horizon because she wouldn't stop. She had crazy energy! Bunny calmed down a lot once she hit 3 yrs of age and we can let her off leash without any problems now. I will never get another dog that's mixed with Husky because the energy was just too much. She's fabulous now though and is taking her therapy dog test on Saturday. I think huskies require very active and devoted owners. 

Here's Bunny


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

My last Boy was Husky/GSD he loved to run, run and run. Other than that id say mostly had a GS mentality.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Keek is our white shepherd siberian husky mix. She is two and a half years old now and has become one heckova fine dog, but when she was younger we had to run her anywhere from 2 to 4 miles before doing agility! We also had to run her before tracking.....and also run her before obedience. Good grief. Super smart, super funny, and super clever; knows the name of her toys, even when I do not.....hey, Keek, go get that green football-looking thingy. Haha! I could not believe my eyes when she brought me that 'thingy' from another room where the toy storage is.

Hoping this is a good enough close-up enough so you can see her ice-blue eye....she's hooked up to our trike in this photo (which btw, I used to have to exercise her on the treadmill before biking her!)....









We're thinking she is about a quarter siberian, but not precisely sure on the amount....the rest is all white shepherd.

We are madly in love with Keek (her name means White Hair in Eskimo).:wub:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Paige was a GSD Husky mix and you have all described her to a tee. She was a total escape artist and completely untrustworthy off leash...and she NEVER stopped pulling on the lead. We rescued her and probably should have done more training with her. She was the MOST stubborn dog and so smart! We LOVED her dearly. She talked to us all the time (that was the husky) and she was quite funny. We didn't figure out what her mix was until later in her life (we'd been told it was a collie cross.)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies  Sure has me thinking, but I didn't make the decision lightly -- I mean I knew the Husky influence would be there in some way, shape or form... just haven't seen it in the month+ I've had the new guy. I'm sure it will come out and I'll be waiting...:help::hammer:

Here he is...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

For those of you talking about being untrustworthy off leash, was that from the get-go? I brought him home around 10 weeks (and he's 14.5 weeks old now) and he's been my shadow ever since. I have a large but unfenced yard and he very diligently patrols the yard, but rarely farther than where he can keep eyes on me. I've had him offleash since literally the day he came home. I make him drag a leash in the house to get used to it, and we are learning to walk on leash, but here, he is never on one and never had a single issue.... yet.... is the worst waiting to happen?


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Chelle, he's BEAUTIFUL!!!:wub:Such a true heartbreaker! Oh my!

What have you named him?


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, wait, I just saw his name...lol. He's just such a good looking handsome boy!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

chelle said:


> For those of you talking about being untrustworthy off leash, was that from the get-go? I brought him home around 10 weeks (and he's 14.5 weeks old now) and he's been my shadow ever since. I have a large but unfenced yard and he very diligently patrols the yard, but rarely farther than where he can keep eyes on me. I've had him offleash since literally the day he came home. I make him drag a leash in the house to get used to it, and we are learning to walk on leash, but here, he is never on one and never had a single issue.... yet.... is the worst waiting to happen?


No, mine was velcro up until 6 months and that's when I find most dogs start testing their independence a little, not just Huskies. I think the difference is that because they're runners once they gain that confidence it can be very difficult. For my girl, we just continued to train and fortunately with maturity that stopped being a problem.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

chelle said:


> For those of you talking about being untrustworthy off leash, was that from the get-go?


We rescued Max, our GSD/Husky mix when he was 1 1/2 yrs old and he could not be trusted off leash from the get-go. He would from one second to the other flip a switch and run races throughout the house...like his Husky side kicked in for a few minutes. Hates to do obedience but will do it if it benefits him. He is definitely. He has mellowed out quite a bit though now that he is 7 but still can't be completely trusted. Very sweet personalities otherwise.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Also, I'd like to offer you some reassurance, Chelle....I was born and raised in Alaska, pretty much all the dogs (at the time), and of course there were exceptions but so many of the dogs had husky somewhere running thru their veins. I just want to say that not all huskies are out-n-out crazy. loll. Very much, very, very many are truly wonderfully highly intelligent, and LOVE to learn.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

I've owned Sib's and GSD's all my life & I can assure you, he is not patrolling the fence, he is probing for weaknesses & deep into plotting his escape - LOL !!

Even people who show Sib's will tell you they escape at every oppertunity & usually when you least expect. They are VERY smart, independant thinkers, aloof, stubborn, easily bored and are NEVER to be trusted off leash in the open. The best analogy I can give you is they are cats in a dog's body with the stamina of a mountain goat. 

How many of these traits your guy has vs. the GSD personality will emerge over time & it's hard to really guess. I have a 1 year old just like him in the shelter right now - stunning dog, but surrendered because he kept escaping and they tired of the "chase".

They can be clowns and are very charming, but they are a challenge to own & train and not everyone appreciates their unique outlook on life and the need to be ever vigilant for the next escape attempt !


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Years ago we had a Husky Shepherd mix. Duchess was absolutely reliable with all people & all dogs, but extremely predatory towards everything else. She'd catch birds out of the air. The sheer number of birds, rabbits, cats, chickens & squirrels she killed was mind boggling. She was also a talented escape artist. She wasn't nearly as independent as the pb Huskies I had as adults undoubtedly due to her Shepherd heritage. She was resilient, athletic, physically & mentally sound, learned very quickly & was an adept problem solver, all traits that are common to both breeds.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

_i have a lovely gsd/husky-wolfdog mix. i got her when she was 2yrs old. total escape artist. she can slip any collar, except a pinch collar, she can tunnel any fence, run as fast as a sight hound, find her way home from miles away, has perfect recall when she wants to answer, climbs trees, can open doors, and has been doing all of that since she was 6mos old. she's the prettiest, sweetest, most loving dog i've ever had, and she's an absolute trial that can never, ever be trusted alone in the yard or off leash. i watch her constantly, and i will never ever give her up, no matter how much work she is or how often i have to run her down, . i love my sasha to death. 

she tries to escape less often now that banshee is here. she fell in love w/him the day he got here and hasn't tried a true escape in the last 6mos. 

maria 
_


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah wellll then  I guess time will truly tell with this guy... Funny, sounds like you're all talking about my Shiba Inu when you talk about the bolting and running. That crazy girl, if she is let off leash, or more accurately stated, manages to bolt out the door, will run like a banshee... yet if I take her somewhere open away from her home environment, she will stay fairly close and return to the car when told. 

I have a learning curve here :help: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't lie, I'm totally EXHAUSTED.. I had NOT planned for my son's g/f to break up with him and for him to move home with Bailey's mama... Three dogs was a big enough challenge and now there are four, holy mackeral. THANK GOD my son's dog, Lexus, is a very easy dog and that girl has had very little training. (so upset with my son, honestly - irresponsible dog owner, he is, booooooooo) But somehow she's a true gem and that's really why I took the plunge with Mr Bailey. Bailey's dad is a very sweet Husky, very loving but true to form; a runner and hyper. My son moved home once before and Lexus was here with me from about 6 months to 14 months or so? and he was irresponsible then, too... and I did come to think of her as MY girl. I did not take her to obedience (I should have) but did work with her a lot. Spent my weeknights with her since he worked nights. I like to think that my hard work made her what she is today. She's not perfect by any means, but she's still pretty incredible considering my son was so irresponsible -- too busy running around to properly care for his dog.  

Yikes I really vented there, didn't I? Sorry! I'm just all dog these days. I'm devoted... but... I'm VERY TIRED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

^^^ Time for tough love - keep the dogs, boot the son & tell him to get it togeather, there is no free lunch at mom's place any longer !


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes DukeJazz, no kidding. The little putz (love my son, but..) goes out and leaves his dog downstairs.. and I can't leave her there. So I spend my nights playing frisbee with her, I buy her bones,,, I let her out at lunch along with the other dogs (gotta drive across town),,, and I'm being used here,,, but I can't neglect any dog in my house. Haha I've dropped six pounds since I got the pup and Lexus came back, woohoo  But this can't go on.


----------



## Rbc303 (Oct 14, 2013)

*White husky mix*

Chelle, do you still have your dog? I know this is an old post but I just adopted a white husky mix 3-5 months old (25 lbs) and looks just like your dog. Wondering if you could post your dogs adult photo?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you google husky shepherd mix you can find a lot of photos, or try dogbreedinfo:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/gerberianshepsky.htm
(The info on mixes isn't that great but they do have photos.)


----------

